# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  propecia working or not

## raheama1

hi 
i have been taking propecia for about two months now and i have mix thoughts on it, when i started my hair thinned out and had a shed almost everyday. but now i shed but when i see the hair in my hands it long and thick, my questions are thick hair supposed to fall out and my front hairline is receding fast will this stop using propecia or do i have to get something else for the frontal hair

Thanks
Answers would be much appericated

----------


## RobinSigismondi

Hi,

Shedding and hereditary hair loss are two separate issues.  We see many guys in our practice who have shedding conditions because they are stressed about their hair loss! Plus a lot of guys just never noticed their normal shedding until their hair loss became a concern, then suddenly they see it and panic.

The average person loses 50-100 hairs per day from all over their head.  If you think their is a shedding problem, gather up the hair you shed each day and do a daily hair count for 7 - 10 days.  Figure out what the average is for that time frame.  If it's higher than the 50 - 100 hairs, see a dermatologist and get evaluated. If it's average, then you have nothing to worry about.  

Dr. McAndrews tells all of his patients that you need to be on Propecia for at least a year to see if it will regrow for you.  While not everyone gets regrowth, most patients see their hair loss stabilize.  Don't give up because you don't "see" results.  The medication is just starting to do it's job and it's way to early to judge how it's working for you.

Hope that helps!

----------


## raheama1

thanks for the answer, on average i think my hair is shreading about 70 hairs a day but my frob=ntal hair is getting so small and it causing a problem.

----------

